
How Conservative Activists Catfished Twitter - mkeeter
https://gizmodo.com/how-conservative-activists-catfished-twitter-1823533394
======
olliej
Basically conservative group made a fake company so they could record former
employees (and break the law by not informing them) talking Ng about their old
jobs.

They send took them to bars specifically to get around the law that says you
can’t record someone without consent.

And apparently also made fake romantic interests to get them on dates in
public places so again they could record them.

They did this to “prove” that Twitter is targeting conservatives for
silencing. Rather than asking “why does being conservative require attacking
minorities?”

~~~
IanDrake
I don’t understand why your question is phrased that way.

I’ve met as many (if not more) liberals who expressed racist ideas as I have
conservatives.

~~~
DanBC
Racists are saying they're being silenced just because they are conservative.

That's incorrect. They're being silenced because they're racist.

Conservatives should be annoyed about the coopting of the word "conservative"
by racists. As you say, many conservatives are not racist (nor sexist; nor
homophobic; etc.)

~~~
IanDrake
I agree, except liberal racist aren’t being silenced (despite being racists)
because they are liberal.

It’s an odd double standard.

~~~
olliej
The people getting silenced on a privately owned platform are the ones who are
saying group X should not be allowed to have any rights/exist/not be
assaulted. It's not a "being racist" it's saying "lgbt people are pesos who
should be beaten", "jews are in control of everything (they're not) and should
be kicked out of the country". Being generically racist is clearly ok on all
these platforms, its saying whole groups should not be treated as humans that
seems to be the bar.

Liberal bigots tend to censor out their public statements somewhat more -- I
don't believe this is an intelligence thing in as much as a learned culture,
similar to the whole "being called racist is worse than being racist".

But yeah there are all sorts of double standards -- take youtube's nazis are
ok, the muslim equivalent isn't, etc etc

That said the issue of censorship is always irksome to me, even if it is on
private platforms, specifically how are the rules set, how do you avoid
forcing stagnation...

